# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  maps of izul

## funnymouth

hi everyone! i hear you guys like maps =P.
anyhow, i lurk a lot on this site but havent put much up , well only one thing actually, my map of izul a tropical atoll. i was inspired by roba's easy gimp tutorial so i converted one  of my gaming maps(THE gaming map, actually) that i had drawn up. i quite liked the results, though i have come to realize that my rivers are, well, wrong in places. ive decided to start putting more of my maps from izul up, if only to compile them and save 'em on the web. 
here is my original izul map (shrunken): 

this map is a composite of two maps i did, one for each half of the main island. id like to revisit this map, and do an antiquated version, like an actual parchment map of gaming "yore," as well as cleaner version of it.

here is the gimp overland map version i did (posted elswhere, much larger):


next ill be posting a series of adventure locales ive created. some are quite complicated multilevel things, so itll take some time. enjoy the sightseeing on Izul!

----------

